# thinking about gettin a herp



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

but dont know what kind







.... with that said im looking for some ideas of what i should get, something that will fit in a 30gal for life and is easy to care for. also i dont really want to spend much on lights and such, but i do sucker myself into paying lotz if needed lol.


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Do you have any idea of what you would be looking for,
other than
30 gal for life and no special lites

Just for a place for us to start


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

psychofish said:


> Do you have any idea of what you would be looking for,
> other than
> 30 gal for life and no special lites
> 
> Just for a place for us to start


sorry for not being more specific, the lights i wouldent have a problem with buying. i wouldnt mind getting a lepard gecko i love the colours on them. my friend had 2 and theyre awsome, but i was also looking for your ideas. when i find out what i would like i will just buy everything i need for it just so the ideas for my tank arnt so limited







hope this helps.


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

if your willing to shell out some $$$$









































































knob tailed geckos theres different kinds


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

how much would some of them go for? that lights and such would i need to house a gecko, also whats the min tank size for one?


----------



## Feeder_Phish (Apr 15, 2005)

thornton_851 said:


> how much would some of them go for? that lights and such would i need to house a gecko, also whats the min tank size for one?


these guys are expensive $100-$600

http://cc.usu.edu/~jgjulander/Knobcarepage.html
read this care sheet


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Black milksnake or Andean Milksnake. They need nothing, both live up in the mountains so they require no additional heat. They are also two of the largest and most docile milksnakes. Also black's go through a color change which is cool. A 30g would be fine for one adult too. Andean are less common in the pet trade so they cost a little more, mabye twice as much as a black. Check Kingsnake.com under classifides for them, I see black's there all the time.

Here's a few sheets with info on them too.

Andean
http://www.vpi.com/5VPIBreeders/AndeanMilk...anMilksnake.htm

Black
http://www.vpi.com/5VPIBreeders/BlackMilks...ckMilksnake.htm


----------



## Mortimer (Jul 28, 2005)

I prefer guitars. Those things have way too many strings.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

the gecko i would deff get if it was 100$ but my lfs doesnt really ge in anything other then common reptiles. i would love to get one of those milksnakes but i highly doubt that my lfs would get any in, maybe the black. they only get ball pythons and cornsnakes useally. would ither of those work? also my mom wouldent let me get a snake if i had to feed live things to it (rats and mice) she doesnt care if its crickets and mealworms tho. what could i feed a snake other then the mice?



Mortimer said:


> I prefer guitars. Those things have way too many strings.


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

How would she feel about forzen/thawed mice. That is always better than live anyways. Also, you can order those snaked from kingsnake.com, they get delivered to your door the next day. Infact I just got my new snake off kingsnake.com 2 weeks ago. You can usually send a money-order if you dont have a credit card. Or have a pet store order you one. Black milksnakes wouldnt be too hard to get, Andeans you may have more problems going through pet store.


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

pamonster said:


> How would she feel about forzen/thawed mice. That is always better than live anyways. Also, you can order those snaked from kingsnake.com, they get delivered to your door the next day. Infact I just got my new snake off kingsnake.com 2 weeks ago. You can usually send a money-order if you dont have a credit card. Or have a pet store order you one. Black milksnakes wouldnt be too hard to get, Andeans you may have more problems going through pet store.


i dont think she would have much of a problem with forzen/thawed mice. i would love to get a snake, and since christmas is comeing up i think she might let me get one fineally if i can get all the info i need and what i need to keep one in tip top shape! she really makes sure i know EVERYTHING about what i am getting and know what i am to buy as soon as we enter the pet store so we dont have to look @ everything ( as i always do about 5 or 6 times )lol. does kingsnake.com ship on weekends? because if i did order it online i would prob be @ school when it came in







and by the time i would get to it it would be covered in snow. but if my mom gives me the go for a snake and i do order it online then she would prob just let me take the day off or something


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

When you set up shipment with the person you can have them ship whenever you want. They use Fedx or UPS or DHL. They always ship overnight too, so what ever day it is sent you will get it the next day. I ordered mine from Las Vegas at 3pm central time, 4pm there and they asked when I would be home the next day, I said all day so it was set up for a morning delivery and my snake was in my hands at 9am in Ames, Iowa the next day. It was -9 here so the guy shipped him with 2 heat packs and he was fine. Just remind the guy that you are in a cold area.

A black milksnake is extremely easy, especially because they dont need heating/lighting and stuff. Just make sure you are getting a Black MILKsnake and not a Black KINGsnake. Those VPI links i posted earlier are good, otherwise just google them or something. Petco sells frozen mice and Petsmart I think is starting to also.

Also any specific questions just ask them up!


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

thanks alot pamonster







i will have a talk with my mom sometime and see what she thinks. the black milksnake looks good and also since they dont need any of the lights and stuff i think it would be a perfect snake for me! again thanks for the help and if i have anymore questions ill be lookin for yea


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

f/t rats... not mice. Rats have much more to offer


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

huntx7 said:


> f/t rats... not mice. Rats have much more to offer


u mean for when it gets big right ? because if everything goes we'll i would be getting it as a juvi mostlikely and it wouldnt be big enough for rats would it?


----------



## Wisdom16 (Feb 19, 2005)

It would probably be big enough for rat pups, but mice will work for some time though.


----------



## huntx7 (Nov 13, 2004)

thornton_851 said:


> f/t rats... not mice. Rats have much more to offer


u mean for when it gets big right ? because if everything goes we'll i would be getting it as a juvi mostlikely and it wouldnt be big enough for rats would it?
[/quote]

Rats come in all size.

If you have to feed him mice, so be it, but try to limit that time









good luck


----------



## Gumby (Aug 13, 2004)

If you're looking for a good first herp.. Leapord geckos are pretty much fail proof and they will live in a 30 for life. Beardies are also great but will outgrow that tank.

Pacman frogs, while boring, are an awesome herp, probably one of the easiest herps to keep.

I have a Pyxie Frog (African Bullfrog) in my 29 Gal tank. They're the second largest frog in the world and are pretty damn easy to take care of. Give them a half land/half water setup... something for them to hid under on land. Slap some reptile heating pads on the bottome of the tank. Clean the water when it gets dirty... every 2-3 months. They eat crickets when small, mice and rats when older.

Here's my frog eating a mouse:









I also feed him other frogs...









Just chillin:

























He bites when he gets irritated... and he can REALLY mess you up. Like draw blood mess you up. I got drunk one night and no one believed that he'd bite me... here's the results:


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

Hahaha those are great pics! Same exact thing has heppened to me with my pacman! Dont let people lie to you, those little bastards can jump, he lept 1/2 way up his 10g to bite the sh*t out of my hand, it bled too! I was damn impressed with him. You cant ever go wrong with a carniverous frog!


----------



## thornton_851 (Jan 2, 2005)

wow, intence pics man he really holds on to yea







... i was thinking about an albino pacman but i donno we'll see what happens!


----------



## Speedy (Sep 25, 2004)

Frogs have teeth?....If so, I just learned something new.
Looking at that one pic, it sure looks like they do!


----------



## pamonster (Jun 26, 2003)

^yep they sure do, not like mammal teeth, but teeth of a sort..


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

thornton_851 said:


> wow, intence pics man he really holds on to yea
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my albino pacman heres an older pic, my camera is broke so 
I cant get any new ones...


----------

